# Trying new heat transfers, how normal is this?



## txjet (Jun 21, 2012)

I normally use PW Customs for my custom heat transfers. EasyTrans to be exact. Pricey, but solid. Very durable. No complaints. Never used anyone else.

I decided to try a new company I heard about on here and have some concern(s). I first noticed, that unlike PW Customs, these transfers do not have the adhesive? powder. They're just thin gel-like prints that scratch easily on the transfer sheet.

Anyway, so after testing with all sorts of temperatures, I decided 375 @ 12 seconds is optimum. The company recommends 375 @ 8-10. 

Facts:
My press temps are accurate (IR gun).
Pressure is good. 
I pre-press all shirts.

The stretch test seems to be ok. But, in testing, I couldnt help but notice these transfers scratch after transfer. With my PW customs, this is VERY hard to do. With these, a good hard scratch will do it. Grant it, its HARD REPEATITIVE SCRATCHING, that I doubt any customer will do, but it still can be done and (the part that bothers me) is it CANT be done on my PW custom transfers. I feel like, these will wear out/fade a lot faster than my others.

How normal is this?


----------

